# Does Google home device require monthly fee?



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I won a Google home device. I was wondering if it requires a monthly fee for very basic
setup and usage. If some does not have a cell phone to set it up by can it be set up with
an internet connected computer?

Thank you,


----------



## Tk1804 (Dec 11, 2018)

Oh uhm. For very basic setup and usage, all you've got to do is download the google home app onto your smartphone (for free). That's what I did for my Lenovo Smart Display which runs on Google Assistant (same as Google home). However, it's probably better to run it on a smartphone (more on-the-go control, syncing of data, convenience) I'm not too sure about the internet connected computer.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Is there a monthly fee for using it?


----------



## wbennett77 (Mar 30, 2018)

There is no monthly fee. You can use the free version of Spotify, Tunein etc for music. All you really need is a google account, which is also free. You use Google Home on your smart phone to setup your Google Home.


----------

